# Bmp --> Gif



## neuermensch (13. September 2004)

Hi,

ich brauche ein Proggi, womit ich mehree BMPs in eine GIF Animation konvertieren kann. Das Proggi sollte einfach und kostenlos. Bitte Links posten.
Danke


----------



## Schnuffelandree (30. September 2004)

*umwandeln*

Hi, 


GIMP ist nicht einfach, aber kostenlos. Mit einigen Freewarebildbearbeitungsprogrammen mag es auch gehen. 

MfG
Rene


----------

